

Using Dojo Mobile in Clojure Noir web apps - mark_l_watson
http://blog.markwatson.com/2012/07/using-dojo-mobile-in-clojure-noir-web.html

======
mark_l_watson
I posted this. Sorry for being self-serving here, but I am hoping a few other
Clojure and Dojo Mobile hackers might help me flesh this code experiment out.
I have been using Ruby and Sinatra for recent Dojo Mobile app development but
I would like to get a tight dev environment set up using Clojure and Noir.

BTW, Dojo Mobile lets you easily write one web app that serves iOS, Android,
and regular web browsers.

